# Canadian TUG get-togethers?



## happymum (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure that the info is here somewhere, but I am not able to find it.
Which Canadian cities have TUG get-togethers? Where is the contact info for group leaders? I feel a need to meet with other addicts and there seems to be a large number of Calgary-based members. 
Thanks!


----------



## eal (Apr 18, 2007)

*Calgary tug get-together*

As far as I can tell only TO tug members have regular get-togethers.  I would be interested in participating in a Calgary get-together, and I know there are several members in the city, LynnW, Canuck and CalgaryGary to name three.

Of course it might be tough to find a day when we are all in town and not on vacation!

Comments?


----------



## LynnW (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd all for it if we could find a date and location. We're home now for most of the summer.

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep working to find a way to connect with other Calgary TUGgers.  We enjoy our semi-annual Toronto meetings, and have made many wonderful , caring friends.

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll second Dori's comments...


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 19, 2007)

Just in case we need to take attendance ... Calgary TUG member here as well!


----------



## eal (Apr 19, 2007)

Well. let me throw out a month - how about May - mid-month?  

Do we prefer a week night or a weekend lunch/afternoon, or?

I have also sent pm's to Calgarygary and Canuck to let them know about this thread.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 19, 2007)

Great idea Tuggers!  Mid May would be great.  I don't work, but for those who do I would think evenings would be best.

Can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## LynnW (Apr 19, 2007)

What ever time works would be fine with me except for Tues or Wed during the day. Mid May sounds good. I seem to remember someone from Okotoks posting here awhile ago and I believe they owned at Fairmont. I'll try to think of the name.

Lynn


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 19, 2007)

*Count me in*

I would love to join the fellow Calgarian Tuggers.  Can only do week nights as the place we have at Windermere opens up this weekend.

Joan


----------



## eal (Apr 20, 2007)

How about Wednesday evening May 23, location to be determined...


----------



## Canuck (Apr 20, 2007)

That week is not good for me.  Any chance we can do the week/Wed. before?


----------



## classicalcanadian (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hey HappyMum*

Count me in as a Saskatchewan based Tugger (I see that is where you are from) Send me an e-mail if you are looking to chat with someone a little closer than Calgary.  I am not sure I am an addict but I am becoming an enthusiast.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm good for any Wed in May except May 30.

Joan


----------



## LynnW (Apr 21, 2007)

Any Wed night would be fine with me.


----------



## eal (Apr 22, 2007)

Sigh!
It doesn't look like May is going to work - I have a class to teach on Wednesday night May 16.

How about a Wednesday night in June, say June 13?

And any suggestions where?  Lynn Happymom and myself are in the south


----------



## Canuck (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in the South as well.


----------



## LynnW (Apr 22, 2007)

Are we planning on meeting for dinner or later? June 13 would work for me. If we are having dinner I may have an idea but need to know how many would be coming and I can check it out.

Lynn


----------



## Canuck (Apr 22, 2007)

Dinner would be fun......I'm game!


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sure I can make June 13th work may have to drive my daughter to her class but my husband might be able to help me out.  Another South Calgarian when you're choosing where to go.

Joan


----------



## eal (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes I think dinner would be a great way to meet each other and yak.  Lynn what ideas do you have for a restaurant?

Does it look like the evening of June 13 is a go?


----------



## LynnW (Apr 23, 2007)

I am going to check something out today and get back to you later.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Apr 23, 2007)

This is just an idea but we could have dinner at the Canyon Meadows Golf & Country Club. One reason I'm suggesting this is it would be quieter than most restaurants and it is in the south and easy to find. I went over today and checked the new menu and there are a lot of choices. A couple of things seem overpriced but all menu items are in the $12 to $15 range. Half orders are available on all pasta and stir fry dishes as well as a good selection of appetizers and the view is great. Of course this is just one option.

Lynn


----------



## Canuck (Apr 24, 2007)

Canyon Meadows sounds good to me.  Looking forward to meeting all you great Calgarian TUGGERS. :whoopie:


----------



## eal (Apr 24, 2007)

Ooh!  This is getting closer to finality!

So we are saying Wednesday June 13, Canyon Meadows Golf Club restaurant, 
say 7 pm?  or a ittle earlier, 6:30?

What is your preference?


----------



## LynnW (Apr 24, 2007)

What ever would work best is fine with. At least we have lots of time left before June 13. I would need to know the number of people attending a few days before so I can make a reservation. I hope this all works out. It should be fun!

Lynn


----------



## Canuck (Apr 24, 2007)

6:30 if possible.  Thank you!


----------



## happymum (Apr 24, 2007)

I will try and be in town then, if I dont make it I hope that you have a great time and it becomes a regular event!


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally someone chooses a south restaurant. I always have to go to the north with work.  Count me in.

Joan


----------



## JimH (Apr 25, 2007)

We should be able to make June 13 as well!


----------



## eal (Apr 25, 2007)

Perhaps everyone could pm LynnW about their attendance, with or without spouse, kids, etc.

Thanks, I am very much looking forward to our dinner together.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 25, 2007)

6:30 if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## LynnW (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes if everyone could pm me if they are planning on attending that would be great. I have to know if there will be any kids which I hadn't thought about as we have a separate family dining area at Canyon Meadows where we would have to sit. 6:30 should be fine.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Apr 28, 2007)

Well so far I have received one PM so at least two of us are going!

Lynn


----------



## Canuck (Apr 28, 2007)

6:30 is at all possible.

Thanks!


----------



## LynnW (Apr 28, 2007)

Canuck said:


> 6:30 is at all possible.
> 
> Thanks!



It will be at 6:30. Does this mean you're coming?


----------



## Canuck (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for my duplicates on "6:30"........blonde moment....I didn't see there was 2 pages.

Anyhow, yes I will be there!  

Thanks for organizing this


----------



## LynnW (Jun 1, 2007)

Thought I'd just bump this up to see if anyone missed it. Looks like there will be 8 or 10 of us if everyone is still  going.

Lynn


----------



## happymum (Jun 1, 2007)

Wish I could be there! Hope to catch the next one. 
Please have a drink for me.


----------



## eal (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes Wayne and I are looking forward to it!


----------



## LynnW (Jun 12, 2007)

Well it's June 13th tomorrow and I've sent private messages to everyone tonight. Please send replies so I can confirm the final number with the golf club in the morning. Looking foward to meeting everyone!  

Lynn


----------



## Dori (Jun 12, 2007)

Have a great time!  We Toronto TUGgers always do when we get together.

Dori


----------



## eal (Jun 16, 2007)

We had a great meeting at the lovely Canyon Meadows Golf Club on Wednesday night, and we agreed  to meet again in about 3 months or so, after our summer travels are over and before our winter travels begin.

Thanks so much to LynnW for organizing the evening, and if any other Calgary and vicinity tuggers out there are interested in joining us next time, just say the word!


----------



## LynnW (Jun 17, 2007)

And remember Canyon Meadows is always a choice until the end of Oct. After that until Apr 1 food service is available only on weekends.

Lynn


----------

